# Type 1 Female in 20’s Diagnosed 8 years ago, struggling to juggle life.



## Honey45 (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi, 

I’ve come here because I really don’t know where else to go. Feeling so many emotions around my diabetes at the moment. 

Just started a new job after working from home throughout whole pandemic/lockdowns etc. 

Don’t think my mental health is in a very good place but don’t want any medications as that’s all they throw at you. Constantly trying to improve it myself but nothing really helps. Time off work helps as can do stuff I enjoy but that is not a long term fix. Feel like I have no time for myself, always either working, thinking about work, having to check bloods, give insulin etc and just feeling I’m in a cycle of low moods and constantly chasing my tail. I don’t want it to effect my work but it already is. Feel like I’m in fight or flight mode every single day. Feel like my new job is against me for having diabetes, don’t feel supported by anyone, feel like I’m making a big thing over nothing but can’t help my emotions. 

I would like to become pregnant within the next few years so trying hard to tighten my control and to get an insulin pump and CGM all feels like a loosing battle as control is never good enough. 

Feeling like the world is against me, which obviously is not normal and not a nice way to feel. 

When I had a docs appointment I have been asked to make up the time, which I feel like I never have any of my own time, where do we stand with this? My appointments are regular and always will be. I want to become part time already starting this job but not sure if I should ask yet and not sure how to justify my reasons. My head is absolutely scrambled 

Has anyone been In a similar position or felt a similar way, how did you get out of it? Any advice would be really appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Inka (Nov 17, 2022)

@Honey45 Sorry you’re feeling so low. Diabetes is an extra burden when you have other stresses, and you’re definitely not making a fuss. It’s hard - it’s hard to juggle life and fit the diabetes in day after day, month after month. It can be exhausting and frustrating, and we never get a day off from it.

First thing - I think you should be allowed time off for your medical appointments. I was when I was working full-time. It was considered a reasonable adjustment under the Disability Act. After all, it’s not our fault we need the regular checks. Can you say what kind of job you do?

Do you think it’s actually this particular job that’s getting you down? It’s ok to say if it is. I’ve had jobs I’ve hated and that have got on top of me. It’s not good to live that way. Is part-time an option for you in this job? Can you say what specifically about this job is the issue? How long have you been doing this job? It does take a while to get used to things, and the early weeks in a new position are often mad and stressful.

You mention wanting a CGM? Have you got the Libre? Have you asked your team for a pump? You don’t need good control necessarily to get one. There are various criteria you need to meet. 

Are there any particular problems with your control we can make suggestions about?

You’ve come to the right place. This is a friendly, supportive forum with loads of nice people. It’s been a great support to me just being amongst people who understand.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 17, 2022)

Inka said:


> There are various criteria you need to meet.


One criterion is that you be unable to keep good enough control with MDI, so I don't understand why poor control would be a factor in not offering a pump (or a CGM). That's the opposite of what the various guidelines say.


----------



## HelH (Nov 17, 2022)

I understand that Libre CGM is now available to anyone who is insulin dependent irrespective of postcode/control etc. I'd advise speaking to your team - even under old criteria, lack of control is reason to have come!
As regards work, agree you should be allowed time off for medical appointments- depending on type of work etc is there a staff health or hr department you could approach. Many firms recognise Diabetes as a hidden disability.

Stress hormones do not do your blood sugar levels any favours & definitely a factor in fluctuations in mood too. Lots to juggle but your health should be a priority & if employer is not supportive, remind them about their Duty of Care....


----------



## Clarelryxx (Nov 17, 2022)

Inka said:


> @Honey45 Sorry you’re feeling so low. Diabetes is an extra burden when you have other stresses, and you’re definitely not making a fuss. It’s hard - it’s hard to juggle life and fit the diabetes in day after day, month after month. It can be exhausting and frustrating, and we never get a day off from it.
> 
> First thing - I think you should be allowed time off for your medical appointments. I was when I was working full-time. It was considered a reasonable adjustment under the Disability Act. After all, it’s not our fault we need the regular checks. Can you say what kind of job you do?
> 
> ...


Hi yes I feel exactly the same most days  and I’m struggling to cope with the adjustment s to my life and I’m only 6 weeks in  I work long hours as a freelance hairdresser and  some days I’m exhausted just trying to muddle on through and try to get through my daily routine this chat forum has always given me help and advice when I’ve hit some low points and just need a little support as I don’t have an appointment till Dec 9th so I’m trying not to be too hard on myself


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 17, 2022)

With regards to mental health, there has recently been a move in national guidelines to not give medication immediately and to look at offering support (whether CBT, online help courses, groups, person centred counselling) etc first. It might be worth googling "IAPT <your area>" as in many areas you can self refer and thus avoid the risk of GP suggesting medication if they aren't aware of the recent change.

If you work for a large enough company to have an Occupational Health department then there might also be counselling available through work as well, which sometimes can be less of a wait than through the NHS.


----------



## Honey45 (Nov 17, 2022)

Inka said:


> @Honey45 Sorry you’re feeling so low. Diabetes is an extra burden when you have other stresses, and you’re definitely not making a fuss. It’s hard - it’s hard to juggle life and fit the diabetes in day after day, month after month. It can be exhausting and frustrating, and we never get a day off from it.
> 
> First thing - I think you should be allowed time off for your medical appointments. I was when I was working full-time. It was considered a reasonable adjustment under the Disability Act. After all, it’s not our fault we need the regular checks. Can you say what kind of job you do?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice. Really appreciate it! I already love this forum and can’t believe I didn’t know it existed. I have sent my manager a link to the Diabetes UK Website so hoping that this can change, I’ve also submitted to buy additional annual leave for next year. I said this can help me with managing my appointments without affecting work. I work for my local council health/social care funnily enough, so I’m really hoping that they can understand a bit more and ease my stresses. This job I have wanted for so long, I feel so lucky to be in the job, my mindset is just not in a good place. Very negative and thinking everyone out to get me when they’re probably not but can’t help it. Not dealing with situations well.

I’ve recently moved from a job I really did not enjoy that was permanently at home, so career wise I have made a good choice. I think it’s just a lot happening at once and it’s all almost too much to cope with at the moment. 

I do have the Libre and so lucky to have this. Currently I am tweaking to get tighter control for a better hba1c ready for pregnancy. I have been trying to get the pump through my diabetes centre since 2017. They want justification to give me one which I understand but my points aren’t valid enough. I know that I will do well on the pump as love technology and can fine tune, but I’m angry it’s taking so long and so many hurdles when I know and see so many other type 1 diabetics with it. CGM wise, again I just know there is better technology but can’t get my hands on it and i know diabetes wise things can be made better for me with this, I guess it’s just my own frustrations. 

Thank you so much for your support. Even just writing it out to someone and getting it all out of my head, some things sound silly and I wonder why I’m even worrying. Control wise, I’m doing the best I can. Tweaking insulin and eating very boring plain foods (hoping to also loose weight but it’s not budging even though I’ve been trying) ah the list is endless ay. Thank you again for your message and offer of support. X


----------



## Honey45 (Nov 17, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> One criterion is that you be unable to keep good enough control with MDI, so I don't understand why poor control would be a factor in not offering a pump (or a CGM). That's the opposite of what the various guidelines say.


My control with MDI isn’t really bad, it just feels a lot more effort and lots more hiding to inject than I would do with the pump you know…


----------



## Honey45 (Nov 17, 2022)

HelH said:


> I understand that Libre CGM is now available to anyone who is insulin dependent irrespective of postcode/control etc. I'd advise speaking to your team - even under old criteria, lack of control is reason to have come!
> As regards work, agree you should be allowed time off for medical appointments- depending on type of work etc is there a staff health or hr department you could approach. Many firms recognise Diabetes as a hidden disability.
> 
> Stress hormones do not do your blood sugar levels any favours & definitely a factor in fluctuations in mood too. Lots to juggle but your health should be a priority & if employer is not supportive, remind them about their Duty of Care....


Hello, thank you! I have a Libre sorry I should have put this. But thank you for that and by mentioning that you’re probably helping a lot of others who don’t have it yet! I’m going to see what happens with the appointments… I have now sent them the diabetes uk link which will hopefully help them to understand that it is a hidden disability and under the acts. 

Lots of stress hormones going on at the moment, I also have PCOS and 1 ovary as had other removed. I think I’m also scared about not being able to conceive and a worrying pregnancy when the time comes. Lots of worry and anxiety I guess, only realising as I’m writing it all out. I agree, I went in to the new job very sure about my health being my priority but it’s easily been flipped by hearing comments and not much faith in what management have said so far. Hoping things change though the more they are learning. Thank you x


----------



## Inka (Nov 17, 2022)

Ah @Honey45 my job was at a local council too, and they most definitely didn’t make me use my leave for my diabetes appointments. Feel free to tell your council that! All I did was give them as much notice as possible and arrange to pass on any necessary information to anyone who might need to cover my work. My manager did initially try to say it counted as leave but after I explained these were connected to my diabetes, they backed off.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 17, 2022)

Honey45 said:


> CGM wise, again I just know there is better technology but can’t get my hands on it and i know diabetes wise things can be made better for me with this, I guess it’s just my own frustrations.


I must admit I'm not sure that a different CGM would make that much difference to me. I can sort of imagine that being able to see my BG on a watch might be sometimes convenient but I also know that I could probably do that with Libre 2 and I've not been bothered enough to do it.

I get the frustration: it seems really likely that the lives of all of us (who don't already have one) would be much simpler (and our control better) with a closed-loop. It also seems obvious that's where things are heading, so I'd just like them to get on with it and offer me one. (Unfortunately I suspect the next step will be NICE saying (more or less) anyone who qualifies for a pump ought to be offered one as part of a closed-loop. And right now I don't qualify.)


----------



## Inka (Nov 17, 2022)

Would it be simpler though @Bruce Stephens ? I admit I’ve become disillusioned with the idea of closed loops. The major cause of highs with my pump isn’t me or my calculations or not testing enough or anything like that - it’s cr*ppy cannula sites. The more you use a pump, the cr*ppier the sites get. It’s the absorption and the cannulas that need sorting IMO. If they worked 100%, I’d take that over a loop any day.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 17, 2022)

Inka said:


> Would it be simpler though @Bruce Stephens ? I admit I’ve become disillusioned with the idea of closed loops. The major cause of highs with my pump isn’t me or my calculations or not testing enough or anything like that - it’s cr*ppy cannula sites. The more you use a pump, the cr*ppier the sites get. It’s the absorption and the cannulas that need sorting IMO. If they worked 100%, I’d take that over a loop any day.


I'm sure there'd be other kinds of problems, yes, and I can imagine varying absorption at various sites could be very annoying. (Though if they're just a bit different from each other the algorithms could adjust for that automatically.)

I agree completely that having to change site every ~3 days feels like it could get annoying quickly. (I mean my Libre sensor can work for 14 days, so why not a cannula?)

Even so, people who've used a closed-loop seem positive about the experience. But perhaps that's a biased sample since they're almost all people who've become accustomed to using a pump?

Which is an even stronger argument for a trial to include people who've never used a pump, I'd have thought.


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 17, 2022)

Inka said:


> Would it be simpler though @Bruce Stephens ? I admit I’ve become disillusioned with the idea of closed loops. The major cause of highs with my pump isn’t me or my calculations or not testing enough or anything like that - it’s cr*ppy cannula sites. The more you use a pump, the cr*ppier the sites get. It’s the absorption and the cannulas that need sorting IMO. If they worked 100%, I’d take that over a loop any day.



Have you tried alternative cannula sites, currently using legs as, much like on injections stomach can get overused then problems occur.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 17, 2022)

Honey45 said:


> when I know and see so many other type 1 diabetics with it.


The overall proportion is apparently 10%: https://digital.nhs.uk/data-and-inf...tional-diabetes-audit-2019-20-type-1-diabetes

(That was 2019-2020. I doubt it's changed much since then.)


----------



## Honey45 (Nov 17, 2022)

Clarelryxx said:


> Hi yes I feel exactly the same most days  and I’m struggling to cope with the adjustment s to my life and I’m only 6 weeks in  I work long hours as a freelance hairdresser and  some days I’m exhausted just trying to muddle on through and try to get through my daily routine this chat forum has always given me help and advice when I’ve hit some low points and just need a little support as I don’t have an appointment till Dec 9th so I’m trying not to be too hard on myself


Ah sorry to hear you’re feeling the same, but I can’t believe the power of this forum, speaking to people that are going through similar really does help. Did you say you’ve been diagnosed for 6 weeks? That’s not long at all. Give yourself time to adjust, it’s always most difficult at the start… don’t be hard on yourself. Is there anything in particular diabetes control wise that you are worrying about?


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 17, 2022)

The thing I really love about the forum is that people who are struggling themselves are supportive and sympathetic with others, it makes so much difference to people to know they are not alone and can ask for help.


----------



## Clarelryxx (Nov 17, 2022)

Honey45 said:


> Ah sorry to hear you’re feeling the same, but I can’t believe the power of this forum, speaking to people that are going through similar really does help. Did you say you’ve been diagnosed for 6 weeks? That’s not long at all. Give yourself time to adjust, it’s always most difficult at the start… don’t be hard on yourself. Is there anything in particular diabetes control wise that you are worrying about?


I’ve had terrible sugar drops mostly when I go shopping i can test my sugar s and can be 9 then 10 mins walking round a supermarket I start to feel weird and can drop to 5 and feel shaky and panic feeling so now hate going shopping I just find my sugar s are so unpredictable tonight for instance before my food I was 8.5 I’m on a fixed amount of 5 units novo rapid before each meal as-well as my background lantus of 8 units I had pasta and chicken in spicy tomato sauce plus garlic bread and was 5.9 2hrs later I know  it’s early days so it’s probably my body adjusting but I don’t like the weird floating feeling s and when this happens it affects my mood


----------



## Honey45 (Nov 17, 2022)

Clarelryxx said:


> I’ve had terrible sugar drops mostly when I go shopping i can test my sugar s and can be 9 then 10 mins walking round a supermarket I start to feel weird and can drop to 5 and feel shaky and panic feeling so now hate going shopping I just find my sugar s are so unpredictable tonight for instance before my food I was 8.5 I’m on a fixed amount of 5 units novo rapid before each meal as-well as my background lantus of 8 units I had pasta and chicken in spicy tomato sauce plus garlic bread and was 5.9 2hrs later I know  it’s early days so it’s probably my body adjusting but I don’t like the weird floating feeling s and when this happens it affects my mood


If you’re noticing that it’s a pattern, would this be around the same time of day too? Had you given your bolus(quick acting) insulin before shopping? Just trying to work out if it’s your bolus (mealtime quick acting insulin) or your basal (long acting insulin) that’s causing you that rapid drop in a short space of time… I know that feeling. It’s not nice, especially when you’re shopping you’ll end up getting lots of sugary things and probably eating it all before leaving the shop! That’s what I’m like anyway when feeling hypo/dropping bloods!


----------



## Clarelryxx (Nov 17, 2022)

Clarelryxx said:


> I’ve had terrible sugar drops mostly when I go shopping i can test my sugar s and can be 9 then 10 mins walking round a supermarket I start to feel weird and can drop to 5 and feel shaky and panic feeling so now hate going shopping I just find my sugar s are so unpredictable tonight for instance before my food I was 8.5 I’m on a fixed amount of 5 units novo rapid before each meal as-well as my background lantus of 8 units I had pasta and chicken in spicy tomato sauce plus garlic bread and was 5.9 2hrs later I know  it’s early days so it’s probably my body adjusting but I don’t like the weird floating feeling s and when this happens it affects my moo





Honey45 said:


> If you’re noticing that it’s a pattern, would this be around the same time of day too? Had you given your bolus(quick acting) insulin before shopping? Just trying to work out if it’s your bolus (mealtime quick acting insulin) or your basal (long acting insulin) that’s causing you that rapid drop in a short space of time… I know that feeling. It’s not nice, especially when you’re shopping you’ll end up getting lots of sugary things and probably eating it all before leaving the shop! That’s what I’m like anyway when feeling hypo/dropping bloods!


It seems to be 2/3hrs after I’ve eaten meal so I’m guessing I might need something to snack on before I go in to shop to hopefully keep my levels up but just not sure what the best things are to eat


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 17, 2022)

Clarelryxx said:


> I’ve had terrible sugar drops mostly when I go shopping i can test my sugar s and can be 9 then 10 mins walking round a supermarket I start to feel weird and can drop to 5 and feel shaky and panic feeling so now hate going shopping


With any luck once you start using Libre (or Dexcom, or one of the other CGMs) you'll be able to see what's happening. It's hard to manage things with just two points. (Having said that, for Libre the graphs are drawn based mostly on one reading every 15 minutes. Even so, the graphs usually show a plausible story of what happened.)

I'm guessing a graph will show that when you're at 9 you're really falling like a stone and going hypo in the supermarket is  nothing to do with the supermarket itself. (On the other hand it's possible that's completely wrong.)


----------



## Clarelryxx (Nov 17, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> With any luck once you start using Libre (or Dexcom, or one of the other CGMs) you'll be able to see what's happening. It's hard to manage things with just two points. (Having said that, for Libre the graphs are drawn based mostly on one reading every 15 minutes. Even so, the graphs usually show a plausible story of what happened.)
> 
> I'm guessing a graph will show that when you're at 9 you're really falling like a stone and going hypo in the supermarket is  nothing to do with the supermarket itself. (On the other hand it's possible that's completely wrong.)


Thanks for reply as a newbie I’m constantly learning and dealing with how my body is feeling it’s mentally exhausting I’ve only been on insulin 6 weeks and have now got the challenge for my 1st evening out and now wondering how I’m going to manage as the meal isn’t booked till 8pm and will need something to eat before I go out I guess


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 17, 2022)

Clarelryxx said:


> Thanks for reply as a newbie I’m constantly learning and dealing with how my body is feeling it’s mentally exhausting I’ve only been on insulin 6 weeks and have now got the challenge for my 1st evening out and now wondering how I’m going to manage as the meal isn’t booked till 8pm and will need something to eat before I go out I guess


Your symptoms sound a bit like this but I'm not sure if it applies if you are Type 1
 Reactive hypoglycemia is a drop in blood glucose (sugar) that occurs after eating. Symptoms usually develop within four hours of consuming food and may include shakiness, dizziness, nausea, rapid heartbeat, and sweating.


----------



## Rose trustman (Nov 17, 2022)

Honey45 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve come here because I really don’t know where else to go. Feeling so many emotions around my diabetes at the moment.
> 
> ...


Hey- I couldn’t feel more similar. In fact reading your post I related so much I actually wondered whether I’d written it and forgotten I had. Also in my twenties, hoping to get pregnant in the next couple of years. This year I got told I have retinopathy and I’ve started getting tingling in my right foot. I can’t seem to get my hba1c down below 8% despite testing all the time. So yeah, sorry I don’t know how much this will help but I just wanted to say you’re absolutely not alone in feeling like this. I would reach out to your diabetic healthcare team at your hospital, and speak to maybe HR at work? Anyway, I hope you’re okay xx


----------



## trophywench (Nov 17, 2022)

Well an employer of any size better recognise diabetes as a disability for any employee, because the Law says it is and therefore reasonable adjustments need to be made, whether they like it or not, really.  Of course it's a lot simpler if they embrace their responsibility and even the Law can't guarantee that!  However - a council surely must have the proper resources to deal with such thing within their staff HR policies - were you not issued with a staff Handbook?


----------



## Honey45 (Nov 18, 2022)

Rose trustman said:


> Hey- I couldn’t feel more similar. In fact reading your post I related so much I actually wondered whether I’d written it and forgotten I had. Also in my twenties, hoping to get pregnant in the next couple of years. This year I got told I have retinopathy and I’ve started getting tingling in my right foot. I can’t seem to get my hba1c down below 8% despite testing all the time. So yeah, sorry I don’t know how much this will help but I just wanted to say you’re absolutely not alone in feeling like this. I would reach out to your diabetic healthcare team at your hospital, and speak to maybe HR at work? Anyway, I hope you’re okay xx


Wow, seems like we’re in a very similar boat here! Have you seen your healthcare team recently? Have they tried to help with any changes for better control? The best thing I done was to actually not be worried about giving more insulin (bolus) than I was used to. Finding out a ratio of insulin for me is now every 5g of carbs I give 1 unit 1:5? So I divide all of my carbs by 5 in my calc at mealtimes to give me my insulin amount. Are you on Libre? I’d love to chat more and see what we can learn from eachother to help eachother out! So hard isn’t it


----------



## Honey45 (Nov 18, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Well an employer of any size better recognise diabetes as a disability for any employee, because the Law says it is and therefore reasonable adjustments need to be made, whether they like it or not, really.  Of course it's a lot simpler if they embrace their responsibility and even the Law can't guarantee that!  However - a council surely must have the proper resources to deal with such thing within their staff HR policies - were you not issued with a staff Handbook?


Thank you, I feel like hearing all of this is making me feel like I need to stick up for myself more. So any problems I come up against now regarding this I’m going to know my stuff which helps. I think it must just be lack of knowledge on their side, so I’m hoping my manager can advocate for me and get me the rights I deserve actually. Thank you!


----------



## Honey45 (Nov 18, 2022)

Clarelryxx said:


> It seems to be 2/3hrs after I’ve eaten meal so I’m guessing I might need something to snack on before I go in to shop to hopefully keep my levels up but just not sure what the best things are to eat


Ok, so could be that the amount of insulin you have with that mealtime is too high, are you in a position where you are able to make any tweaks as I know you said you’re new to it so you may need to just ride it out until you see your healthcare team and pick it up with them. But to me it sounds like it could be too much so if I were in your same position I would make sure I have carbohydrate counted the meal correctly firstly, and give your insulin accordingly and if continues, adjustments probably need to be made to the insulin amount or if unable to do that yet, definitely expect it and eat a carby snack before going shopping (using your energy) really hope that helps for now? Let me know!


----------



## Inka (Nov 18, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Have you tried alternative cannula sites, currently using legs as, much like on injections stomach can get overused then problems occur.



Yes,I’m using my legs at the moment   Just so fed up with worrying about absorption problems. It’s like an added kick when Type 1 is hard anyway. Oh, for an insulin that didn’t cause issues!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 18, 2022)

Welcome to the forum @Honey45 

Thanks for sharing your experiences, frustrations, and difficulties - which certainly seem to have resonated with others on the forum!

Diabetes burnout can be really draining, and a real slog to work through, but it can be really helpful to just pour it all out, and to know that you’re not alone in the struggle 

Hope you are able to clear up some of the issues with your work, and gradually work through things to a place where you are more at ease with things.

Have you tried things like mindfulness to help with your mood? There’s good evidence that they can be very effective


----------



## soupdragon (Nov 18, 2022)

This rang so many bells with me @Honey45 in terms of the frustration of trying to manage diabetes alongside living a full life.
It's good to hear that the job is positive for you in terms of your career but I sympathise with the effect of going back into a workplace. There is enough to get to grips with in terms of a new job without all the challenges of juggling the demands of diabetes as well.
Hoping that as you settle in to the job that things become easier and that you are given more support from your diabetes team.


----------



## HelH (Nov 18, 2022)

Shopping is definitely a danger time for me too - we don't usually consider it to be exercise but it is! I'm not sure I have mastered it but I generally go shopping shortly after a meal and/or have a milky coffee before or during expedition.  With or without cake/biscuit/scone!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 18, 2022)

HelH said:


> Shopping is definitely a danger time for me too - we don't usually consider it to be exercise but it is! I'm not sure I have mastered it but I generally go shopping shortly after a meal and/or have a milky coffee before or during expedition.  With or without cake/biscuit/scone!



There have been a bunch of posts featuring this very phenomenon!

My wife banned me from coming to ‘help’ at one stage when the kids were tiny - two toddlers is tricky... two toddlers and a randomly hypo husband - horrendous!


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 19, 2022)

Hi @Honey45 snd welcome to the forum.

Just catching up, and your post has certainly shown you that how you are feeling is not uncommon.  I know that I hit burnout, as I set myself totally unrealistic targets and I took me a one time to reach out for help, and to reset my expectations  (with a lot of help from others on here).  I would encourage you to ask for help, even if it is a bit of a wait.  I also took a bit of persuading to take medication for depression but it enabled me to steady myself and then make effective use of the counselling and develop long term strategies.  For self help the book Dealing with Diabetes Burnout might be useful.  It Gives a different way of looking at what is happening With a lot of exercises that are helpful, and matched a lot of what I did with the counsellor.

I hope that you are able to sort your appointments during Work.  They certainly should not be counted against your time. I look forward to hearing how you get on with that.

I am one of those that is now looping.  I self fund my sensors, which need replacing once a week.  My changes for cannulas is every 2/3 days.  I would not want to go back from this as it has given me time to do what I want to do whilst it gets in with making adjustments to my background insulin every 5 min, dealing with any minor wobbles.  It still gets in a strip and needs a bit of help in extremes, such as illness and prolonged exercise.  I was already on a pump and as @Bruce Stephens says we are a skewed population, but I think it is the way that things are heading, but rather slowly.

You are juggling a lot of different pressures, and there is loads of experience to tap into on here, as well as heaps of support as you have already seen.  Keep in touch and let us know of your progress.


----------



## gillrogers (Nov 19, 2022)

Clarelryxx said:


> It seems to be 2/3hrs after I’ve eaten meal so I’m guessing I might need something to snack on before I go in to shop to hopefully keep my levels up but just not sure what the best things are to eat


ive worked out that if im dropping not to down more than half a unit of carbs in relation  to the previous meals ratio if its showing a steady drop.  So if my meal ratio was 18/1 then approx 9g worth of carbs. If its a fast drop then ill go a units worth and sit down for a bit if im near bottoming out.   So you could top yourself up with a half units worth of carbs before you shop .  Half unit is what i go on.  It could be differant for you.


----------



## gillrogers (Nov 19, 2022)

@Honey45 , i know exactly how you feel.  I have a lot of stress on board and im in a constant battle with my bgs and managing the stress and anxiety of that along with my daughters severe mental health problems.  Its exhausting.  At the moment im battle to go to work as my control is much beyter than ever and so my basal has dropped alot and it looks like my bolus ratios are changing too.  Im on lyumjev has i have resistance but the way things are going i might be abke to ditch that as it looks like it may be working too quickly for me which soubds like my resistance is lessening.

Somedays i just want to switch it off and hide in a dark room.  Im like that today and i find myself in here on days like that and i can guarantee someone will pick me up one way or another.  Theyve been more helpful to me than the docs or my db nurses at the hospital who are lovely.


----------



## helli (Nov 19, 2022)

My understanding is that our employers need to make "reasonable adjustments" to allow us to manage diabetes thanks to the Disability Discrimination Act. However, I am not convinced this is always interpreted as taking paid time off for appointments. This is not the first time I have heard of employers asking people to make up time. 
Looking at it from the other side, when I did my DAFNE course, there was a young lad who always took a whole day off for his bi-annual review even though the appointment was just down the road and no longer than 90 minutes. I hope he is an exception but I share this to explain why it is not always simple.
I am lucky that my role gives me flexibility to attend my appointments but, for me, it is important to make up time because I want to share the load of work with my colleagues. This is another angle to consider, if I am not available, my colleagues have more work to do and I do not want them to think i am not pulling my weight.
All jobs are different and allow for different levels of flexibility. It is not possible for a teacher, for example, to hold their class at another time.


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 19, 2022)

helli said:


> My understanding is that our employers need to make "reasonable adjustments" to allow us to manage diabetes thanks to the Disability Discrimination Act. However, I am not convinced this is always interpreted as taking paid time off for appointments. This is not the first time I have heard of employers asking people to make up time.
> Looking at it from the other side, when I did my DAFNE course, there was a young lad who always took a whole day off for his bi-annual review even though the appointment was just down the road and no longer than 90 minutes. I hope he is an exception but I share this to explain why it is not always simple.
> I am lucky that my role gives me flexibility to attend my appointments but, for me, it is important to make up time because I want to share the load of work with my colleagues. This is another angle to consider, if I am not available, my colleagues have more work to do and I do not want them to think i am not pulling my weight.
> All jobs are different and allow for different levels of flexibility. It is not possible for a teacher, for example, to hold their class at another time.


Where I worked people were allowed time for medical appointments but expected to only take the time that was actually needed, if they worked part time then they were expected to make them if possible for the time when they were not working or makeup the time.
I know of places where the sickness policy was people didn't get paid for 1 or 2 days sick but did if they had 3 or more days so people just took 3 days regardless.
It was always a grey area when it was when people had to take time to take children for medical appointments.


----------



## Honey45 (Nov 21, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Welcome to the forum @Honey45
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences, frustrations, and difficulties - which certainly seem to have resonated with others on the forum!
> 
> ...


Thank you @everydayupsanddowns 

Good news, I requested 10 days annual leave extra to buy and pay monthly for, it was declined. They said if I’m worried about appointments for my diabetes to go to Occupational Health. I’m currently being referred and I have no idea what they can help with, I’m actually nervous I’m going to say the wrong things? 

You know what, I’ve done body balance, yoga and mindfulness in the past and all through lockdown and I loved it, now… I don’t feel like I even have an hour to spare my mind is running wild or I have something to do to prepare for the next day… I know I need to just start it to do something for myself, but I will always be thinking that I should have done something else in that time to prepare me for the next day… what I want out of the meeting is to have more time off work I think, I don’t know if that’s even possible. I want to be part time but not sure how I would cope with that money wise, but mentally I think I would be much better.


----------



## Honey45 (Nov 21, 2022)

soupdragon said:


> This rang so many bells with me @Honey45 in terms of the frustration of trying to manage diabetes alongside living a full life.
> It's good to hear that the job is positive for you in terms of your career but I sympathise with the effect of going back into a workplace. There is enough to get to grips with in terms of a new job without all the challenges of juggling the demands of diabetes as well.
> Hoping that as you settle in to the job that things become easier and that you are given more support from your diabetes team.


Thank you! 

Yes I think going back into work for anyone is a challenge after working at home for years, being your own boss in a way… let alone with diabetes and a new job. Thank you for validating how I feel. Thank you, slowly settling in now… had a referral to Occupational health so waiting on that now… not sure what will come of it.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 21, 2022)

I think they do have to let you have time off for appointments, but it doesn’t have to be paid. I take appointments in work time but where I can then I arrange for times that cause least time out of work eg had bloods at 8am last week and was in work by 9. Some appointments you can’t choose the time though and that’s never been a problem. I make the missed time up when I’m back from the appointment.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 21, 2022)

Honey45 said:


> They said if I’m worried about appointments for my diabetes to go to Occupational Health. I’m currently being referred and I have no idea what they can help with, I’m actually nervous I’m going to say the wrong things?



Hope it’s a positive and supportive appointment for you @Honey45

There is a downloadable guide / links to your rights at work which might give you some useful background info?






						Employment and diabetes - Your rights at work
					

Diabetes UK Advocacy pack Having diabetes doesn't mean that you cannot get or keep a job. Diabetes UK believes that everyone with diabetes should be assessed on their own merits and should not be subjected to blanket bans on certain jobs. Although there are fairly few jobs with blanket bans...




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 22, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> There have been a bunch of posts featuring this very phenomenon!
> 
> My wife banned me from coming to ‘help’ at one stage when the kids were tiny - two toddlers is tricky... two toddlers and a randomly hypo husband - horrendous!


I've certainly had hypos while shopping. After all you're walking around (usually quite slowly) either carrying things or pushing a trolley. So it's exercise. But I've not noticed anything particular with shopping.

I wonder if it's something about it being constantly distracting? Every step has more colourful products that are designed to catch your attention?

It probably deserves a bit of research, I'd have thought, so that DSNs can offer at least a warning (if not any good explanation) to newly diagnosed people.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594849049802428417


----------



## Spathiphyllum (Nov 22, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> I've certainly had hypos while shopping. ... But I've not noticed anything particular with shopping.


I have! Discovered the hard way. For me, I think it's basically to do with the fact that I don't like shopping; so I'm not strolling but rushing, which means it's more exercise. The 'constant distraction' thing sounds plausible too, though.

Juice boxes are my salvation! I make sure I bring one or two with me, depending on how gruelling the expedition may be. ; )


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 22, 2022)

For me I think it must be all the decision making whilst shopping..... Something I am not good at, at the best of times . The combination of strolling, pushing a trolly (especially a wonky one) and making decisions must be just too much glucose burning activity for my body to cope with.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 23, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> (That was 2019-2020. I doubt it's changed much since then.)


I'm wrong. It's apparently 21% now.


----------



## pace (Dec 1, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Well an employer of any size better recognise diabetes as a disability for any employee, because the Law says it is and therefore reasonable adjustments need to be made, whether they like it or not, really.  Of course it's a lot simpler if they embrace their responsibility and even the Law can't guarantee that!  However - a council surely must have the proper resources to deal with such thing within their staff HR policies - were you not issued with a staff Handbook?


Hi , my daughter worked for a major UK defence contractor who had  excellent HR polices in place for staff.

However , very few of the local directors , middle management , office managers took  any notice of the policies in place due to external management pressure from above.


----------



## Honey45 (Dec 7, 2022)

Hi all, I still haven't had my first appointment with occupational health. I really don’t know what I should be saying or what I want to ask. I’m also worried for my job and worried that they think that I’m not suitable to do my job properly. I am worried about the stigma and worried managers feel like they don’t have time to deal with my problems. Really not sure how to approach it all to be honest and even thinking about it all, I wish I just suffered in silence!


----------

